# Product Photography on a Large Scale for Business Inventory



## lonboncmon (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi there!

I'm a graphic designer and photographer trying to narrow down my contract jobs to a more specific niche and I recently tried my hand at product photography for a loading dock equipment company. I photographed their entire inventory, which is now on their website. Ellis Multi-Line Products - Loading Dock Aftermarket Parts

My question for you guys is, do you know of any companies or individual businesses that do product photography on such a large scale? I imagine there are a lot of businesses that would benefit from a business that could shoot their whole inventory, but I have no idea. Any thoughts? Your input is much appreciated!


----------



## Mully (Jan 7, 2013)

Years ago I would do Child World catalog two times a year.... I had space to do it, small toys, large swing sets pools and many of the shots had kids but that was only one client.  You will have to sniff around and inquire.... Easier with industrial companies than consumer... Sell your design capabilities with photography.


----------



## EdwardRonald (May 30, 2013)

Product photography on such a large scale is interesting and profit oriented Job. I am also doing practice in it and getting good response. My Father in Law has good experience in this filed and may he can help you at best level. I will consult him and will share his remarks soon.


----------

